# Do you play music out loud?



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

I stick to headphones. My housemates are always playing godawful music at high volume late into the night. I just don't have the confidence to play any of my music. I know it's a stupid hangup to have, but I'm already perceived as a bit weird and playing classical music (especially contemporary stuff) would mark me out as a complete freak.

I'm sure most people here have no problem playing any of their music, but I wonder if anyone can relate. Is there any music you would be wary of playing within earshot of other people?


----------

